# Flying Ghost



## youngsie81 (Oct 14, 2013)

So I didn't have time to use any motors this year, but I still wanted something that would be different and scary.

Using some fishing line, three hook eyes and a fishing pole, I created a ghost that will fly down from my roof line towards the front gate of my house.

With the fishing pole, I can pull the ghost back up to the roof and flip the reel catch to send the ghost flying back down towards the house.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey I really like that, now you need to make a rewind fr it and a motion sensor release!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the quick swoop into frame. That certainly would startle the tots! Nice job on that!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I like that it looks realistically flying toward the guests- how did you weight it to get it to fly like that? And what did you use as the stop?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Noice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree, the ghost swooping down following the hard stop is a nice scare tactic.


----------

